# Medieval 2 Diplomatie



## Wendigo (1. September 2010)

Spiele derzeitig mit Frankreich. Habe erfolgreich einen Kreuzzug hinter mir und habe Jerusalem erobert. 
Allerdings hat mir mittlerweile das Öströmische Reich und Mailand den Krieg erklärt. Spiele auf leicht und kann mir das eigentlich nicht erklären. 

Friedensvertrag wird über mehrere Runden abgelehnt.


Aso, was für Ratschläge habt ihr beim Ausbau meiner Provinzen?


----------



## Herbboy (1. September 2010)

Also, manchmal wollen die einfach Krieg, da hilft nicht mehr viel... an sich hilft es nur, anzugreifen, damit die quasi kapitulieren. 

evlt. geht es über den Umweg Religion, also beim Papst beliebt machen usw., aber das wäre sehr langwierig.


----------



## Wendigo (2. September 2010)

Bei dem Spiel komme ich kaum voran. Ich habe Nord Ost Afrika und Jerusalem erobert. Dann kommen die Mongolen und knallen mich von der Landkarte. Da ist kein Kraut gewachsen. Die länder um mich herum kann ich nicht angreifen, weil sonst die Kirche mit droht. 
Mir wirds langsam zu kompliziert.


----------



## Herbboy (2. September 2010)

Naja, man muss rel. früh schon mal expandieren, bevor der Papst zwischenfunken kann, oder halt nicht die Nachbarländer angreifen, sondern durchreisen und andere erobern. Und halt immer genug Armee parat haben, also wiederum auch nicht zu schnell expandieren. Bin aber auch kein Profi, hab da vlt. so 10-12 komplette Matches gespielt.


----------



## Wendigo (3. September 2010)

Wie ist das eigentlich mit den Ressourcen? Müssen die durch einen Kaufmann "abgebaut" werden, oder geschieht dies automatisch wie in Empire total war?


----------



## Herbboy (3. September 2010)

Also, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, muss man in den Städten ZB eine Mine bauen, und für die Dinge wie zB baumwolle oder so (ich weiß jetzt nicht mehr, welche Ressourcen es da gibt), muss ein kaufmann auf dem Feld stehen, da steht dann auch, wieviel Gold das pro Runde bringt. AFAIK kann man es auch vorher schon sehen, was es bringen wird.


----------



## Wendigo (3. September 2010)

Soweit war ich bereits. Das Problem besteht darin, dass es wohl nur eine begrenzte Anzahl an Kaufmännern gibt. 
Eine sehr geringe Anzahl, so wie es aussieht.


----------



## Herbboy (4. September 2010)

Das kann sein, oder es hängt von der zahl der Städte ab, die man hat?


----------



## Wendigo (6. September 2010)

Ich finde das Spiel so ja ganz nett, aber ich habe mal eine Frage.

Ich habe mit meinem Nachbarland eine sehr gute Beziehung....Ich nehme mir vor, die Mongolen aus Europa zu vertreiben. Mittendrin greift mich mein Nachbarland an. Ich spiele auf sehr leicht und ich muss mich doch wundern, wie schwer das Spiel so ist. Die Mongolen sind eine Übermacht usw....

Da ist Empire Total war um ein Vielfaches einfacher.

Ist das bei Medieval 2 ein Bug?


----------



## Herbboy (7. September 2010)

Es kann gut sein, dass Empire TW leichter ist. Vlt war M2 einigen zu schwer? Patches hast Du aber drauf? Ich glaub da wurde auch was entschärft durch nen Patch.


Ich fand es auch oft nen Tick zu schwer - nicht die Schlachten, aber dass man oft in Kriege geriet und nicht wußte, warum.


----------



## Kaktus (7. September 2010)

Die Diplomatie in Medieval steht schon seid jeher unter Kritik. Es ist völlig egal wie du Diplomatie betreibst, bestimmte Länder werden dich immer angreifen. Gleich was du tust. Andere greifen dich an wenn u bestimmte Regionen eroberst. Bau dich früh aus, expandiere, baue große Armeen und schau von wo aus du welche Linien am besten halten kannst. Manchmal lohnt es nicht ein Gebiet zu übernehmen, auch wenn es noch so verlockend aussieht wenn du auf einer Linie plötzlich 5 anstatt4 Städte verteidigen musst. 
Halte dich gut mit dem Papst und vertraue niemanden. Wenn du ein Land mehrmals spielst, merkst du schnell welche Seiten dich ungefähr wann attackieren.


----------



## Wendigo (7. September 2010)

Ich habe die Anthology Box. Das Spiel müsste von daher auf em aktuellsten Stand sein, oder?

Ich expandiere immer mit zwei Armeen. So ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit am höchsten, dass ich einen Hauptmann aufgrund seines Erfolges in den Adelsstand rufen kann.
Was könnt ihr mir beim Ausbau meiner Städte raten? Meine Burgen sind derzeitig auch etwas unglücklich gelegen, sodass Nachschub ein kleines Problem darstellt.

Städte oder Burgen?


----------



## Wendigo (17. April 2012)

Wendigo schrieb:


> Ich habe die Anthology Box. Das Spiel müsste von daher auf em aktuellsten Stand sein, oder?
> 
> Ich expandiere immer mit zwei Armeen. So ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit am höchsten, dass ich einen Hauptmann aufgrund seines Erfolges in den Adelsstand rufen kann.
> Was könnt ihr mir beim Ausbau meiner Städte raten? Meine Burgen sind derzeitig auch etwas unglücklich gelegen, sodass Nachschub ein kleines Problem darstellt.
> ...


 
Ich spiele wieder einmal Medieval 2  

Zu den ursprünglichen Fragen kam noch eine hinzu....

Wie komme ich mit dem Schiff nach Amerika??? Ich bin im Jahr 15.. irgendwas und Amerika ist auf der Karte "verfügbar".


----------



## ChrisMK72 (11. Mai 2012)

Das Spiel ist eins meiner alltime Favorits. Die Diplomatie im Standardspiel hat mich von Anfang an geärgert, da völlig zufällig agierend = Immer krieg mit allen.


Deshalb mein Tip , um das Spiel normal, vernünftig spielen zu können : Ultimate AI Mod.

Z.B. Hier : Medieval 2: Total War: Ultimate AI Mod v1.6 [AddOns] | 4players.de (PC, XBox, 360, Playstation2, Playstation3, GameCube, Wii, PSP, Nintdendo DS)

Viel Spass !!!


----------



## TotalWarFan (19. Juni 2012)

Schlachte sie alle ab! Wer sich in deinen Weg stellt wird zermalmt! Vive la France!
Total War ist der wahre Fachismus!


----------

